# Changes coming?



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Admin / Mods - if this is not the correct place - please feel free to move 

My husband approached me the other day and asked how I would feel about something ... I was cautious and just blew it off to "talking".... but it is becoming a real possibility and now I am getitng scared / nervous.

Background info - Norm (hubby) is 9.5 years older than I am with older children. When we got together 6 years ago - the deal was we would stay here (North Idaho) till his kids graduated from High School or till they moved out - then we could move, if I wanted to, closer to my two oldest children in Louisiana. In July 2009 - I took Norm to Louisiana to meet my children and then we went again in January 2010 - and he is IN LOVE and since his kids are no longer in our house, we have been doing the "slow prep" to moving - selling things, downsizing, "feeling the market" for jobs... but had no intentions of a move till I finish my Bachelors in May 2011 (so this school year).

So is what hubby approached me about the other day was what I thought about moving to Portland, OR. He has been talking about selling our business and has been looking around our local area for a job. Well this company approached him and said that they are looking to expand down into Portland and wanted to talk to him about being the Manager of the new shop and starting it up for them (sorry - hubby owns an autobody repair shop - and this is starting a new auto body shop in Portland).

At first I blew him off as "talk". Then he tells me that they asked for names of insurance adjusters that he works with for reccommendations ... ok .... now he has been looking for land down there for me .... WHAT. So then he tells me, "You might be out of luck" - NOT ACCEPTABLE! He then laughs and tells me that I can stay here on the farm in North Idaho and he will just commute each weekend or I can go there for the weekend. He has started looking for property with land for my goats - but so far it has not been pretty - DOUBLE what we are paying right now.

I think this would be a great opportunity for us, but also am so nervous. I don't want to get my hopes up - but at the same time, he is saying I might want to start "looking" at jobs down there....

OH MY


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

Wow! Lots of changes!! I try to think of them as adventures, sometimes that helps  Good luck in whatever you decide to do!!!


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

Hmmmm. Well first I'd pray. Then find info on the company. If the company is good and serious about him, let them know you have goats and have to have land for them. They should offer any help needed if they really want him.

My late hubbies sister had to move from Georgia to Seattle due to her hubbies job. Very high rent and the cost of living sucks. She has an art degree and they helped her find a house that would except pets, pay for moving and helped her get a job. 

Talk to Norm. Tell him what scares you. Maybe he has found out something from the company that will help you feel more at ease. If he is looking for land for the goats...he must really want you there with him if at all possible. We have friends that commute too. He leaves Sunday evening and comes in Friday night. When she can, she goes to him on the weekend. The reason they do this is they have a place on the lake they love. The job with the best money and benifits is 6 hours away. He rents a small apartment, (company pays) and they still have their retirement home they love.

If you love each other and want to keep the place you are on, it can work. Or who knows..maybe you are meant to be in Portland. Pray. It'll come to you. Give it to God and don't worry. He'll take over and you won't have to be scared. :hug: ray: Gina


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You need to talk to each other about this ...communicate...get all feelings out in the open....both need to keep calm and rational ...Each of you explain to one another.. what worries or concerns you may have...listen to each other.....and try to find solutions...and ease ones minds... and talk about the good points of the situation as well.... Try to out weight the good over the bad.....Sometimes we do need to compromise....but if it is for the better...then the move will be well worth it....Seek God's hand and guidance and pray....he will let you know if it is the right path.... :hug: ray: 
I will pray that it all works out for your family.... ray:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

well - we are totally ok with the move - this is actually the longest I have ever lived in one area ---- I get bored EASY (thanks to the military) so I am not worried about that - and I am used to being away from my "spouse" with deployments.... so that I am ok with - just comes as a bit of a shocker .... 

I started looking - and there are alot of jobs in the colleges right now - but knowing my luck - I will get hired, he won't and I won't be able to find land .... LOL!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I started looking - and there are alot of jobs in the colleges right now - but knowing my luck - I will get hired, he won't and I won't be able to find land .... LOL!


 Have Faith Allison.... if you believe and let the Lord take over..... things will come together...in a good way.... :wink: :thumb: :hug: ray:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

ty


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You are so welcome Allison...hang in there...things will be OK.... :hug:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

To tell you the truth - I am ready for the change


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They ya go..... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

haha- but at the same time - I live on a LAKE - why oh WHY would I want to give that up - LOL! and what would I do about my herd name - LOL!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh my ....I guess moving from a beautiful lake would be hard..... but trying to figure out a new herd name...."Nightmare".....LOL  :wallbang: :crazy:


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Keep your herd name.

Jan


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Yah - I probably will - my herd "name" when doing the registry is SLR Minis - so I think it will be ok


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

SLR could stand for Spacek's Little Ranch if you end up moving! lol


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Now THAT was quick thinking Kylee - you ROCK


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

I wouldn't mind moving, but Portland isn't where i'd want to go.....been there nearly to many times to count.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

yah - not to keen on the "portland" thing - but I am happy that hubby is realizing that he needs to work where he has insurance benefits and a 401K - cause mine is NOT going to cut it!


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

Glad things are sounding better.  I was an army brat too. What was your favorite place? Mine was Ft. Greely Alaska. :sigh: Man I hope to go back and do some fishing!

I'll keep you on the prayer list. Maybe for some moving help.... :laugh: 

Gina


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I loved Japan and Turkey - but Japan the most. Was stationed for 4 years at Yokota


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, just an update - 

My husband flew to Portland today for an interview. I haven't got to talk with him much yet - but hopefully he will be home here shortly and then we can talk. One thing he did tell me is that they are actually opening 2 body shops and they usually do not hire outside their own company, as they believe in promoting within, but they really liked his resume - so we will see.

Still not sure how I feel about only seeing my husband on the weekends ....


----------

